
Sample High-Resolution Satellite Images from Cartosat-3 by ISRO - webmobdev
https://www.isro.gov.in/high-resolution-panchromatic-and-multi-spectral-images-observed-cartosat-3-calibration-validation-of
======
webmobdev
"Its imaging resolution is the highest ever developed by ISRO. Its
panchromatic resolution is also the best known commercially for a satellite in
orbit. With its imaging capacity, Cartosat-3 replaces WorldView-4, an American
satellite with a resolution of 31cm."

Source: [https://theprint.in/science/cartosat-3-images-are-so-
clear-t...](https://theprint.in/science/cartosat-3-images-are-so-clear-that-
you-can-tell-a-truck-from-a-car-read-road-markings/357389/)

